# Cadillac Pads



## MasterBlaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Do I need to order upper straps? It looks like they don't come with them, and it doesn't say.






These _are_ them, right?


----------



## NYSawBoss (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Butch...I thought the Cadillac pads were the velcro wraps with the steel in them for shin support. These are the ones you told my wife to buy me. Are they better than the velcro??

Tony


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 27, 2004)

No Tony, but the ones you're getting are the ones I use now. The velcro wraps are the best I've ever used, but the cadillac pads are supposed to be even better.
And my velcro wraps _don't_ have the steel insert. I've heard negative comments about that style.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks, I'm ordering now...


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 27, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> No Tony, but the ones you're getting are the ones I use now. The velcro wraps are the best I've ever used, but the cadillac pads are supposed to be even better.
> And my velcro wraps _don't_ have the steel insert. I've heard negative comments about that style.



I agree with you 100%. I tried the pads with the steel insert and also had two other guys try them. We all found it painful to use. On the other hand, the ones w/o the insert are cheaper and extremely comfortable. I changed over to the Caddy pads pictured above a few months ago and like them better.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Sweet! Mine are on the way. Tony, you probably outta send them back ASAP. Get the ones without the insert.

Or better yet, get the Cads!


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 27, 2004)

I have been using Mallory's for over 20 years. The top of those used to dig into my shin after a couple of hours. I highly recommend adding extra padding. I do it with 1/2 inch regular black foam rubber. You might think 1/2 inch is a little thick, but it will compress quickly.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 27, 2004)

PS 
I think it is a rip that they don't send the strap with the pads.
Reminds me of the time I bought a new truck and they wanted to charge me extra for floor mats.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I highly recommend adding extra padding.



Word! I've been padding up over a quarter century, now!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 27, 2004)

For many years I've been using the velcro wrap pads with the inserts. Never had a problem with digging in. That might be because I have twisted shank gaffs. They're super comfy!

Can I safely assume that you guys who find the pads with the stiffeners uncomfortable have adjusted the height on the gaffs? On some shanks the height can be adjusted a half-hole at a time. Some climbers that I've worked with have lowered the shanks and eliminated any rubbing. 

Last week I was talking with our lead climber about gaffs. He said that he would rather have the plain steel twisted shanks with better top pads than the titanium gaffs. He says that the weight difference is hard to notice. Rubbing top pads is there all of the time.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 27, 2004)

rborist1 said:


> I bet you have been drinking instant coffee and using coffee whitener for just as long too.




Yep! I'm a Connie Sewer!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2004)

Mike Maas said:


> You'll need straps if you're using the velcro pads, but if you're using the regulat "T" pads, the same straps will work.




Duh!  

 

Well crap, I have aluminium bashlins, I hope they frigging work!


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 28, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> Word! I've been padding up over a quarter century, now!



Butch, why not kill two birds with one stone and just use maxi-pads for padding? That way if you cut yourself they will be close at hand.
 

http://arborist.************/showthread.php?t=18624


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 28, 2004)

Mike Maas said:


> You'll need straps if you're using the velcro pads, ......



Mike, I think you meant to say, you won't need straps if you're using the velco pads. None of the ones I ever used or saw needed straps.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2004)

rborist1 said:


> Butch,
> 
> They work with Kleins and Buckinghams.




Well, so much for that. I guess I'll be sending them back. It woulda been nice if it said that in the catalog. Sheesh!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2004)

Koa Man said:


> Mike, I think you meant to say, you won't need straps if you're using the velco pads. None of the ones I ever used or saw needed straps.




Nah, it was just bad sentence structure.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 28, 2004)

And I quote from the Bailey's website.

"Designed for climbers who want extreme leg support. These pads will give you years of service. Requires 2 leg straps per set. These pads have recently been redesigned to fit the new Buckingham and Bashlin climbers."


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope its the same for Wesspur.


----------



## JCSJC (Dec 28, 2004)

MasterBlaster said:


> I hope its the same for Wesspur.




:angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2004)

Mike Maas said:


> Yeah, there's no way they'll fit on them aluminum spikes, unless you take a grinder to 'em. Don't think you'll want to do that though.




Hey, if it'll make em work and not hurt the integrity of the shank, I ain't skeered!


----------



## lawmart (Dec 28, 2004)

hey guys, 

you can make that upper shin pad your self. with 3 or four layers of fiber glass. that you can get at the autobody store and you can form it to your own leg shape,
To attach it to the spur you just put in 2 washer inlays in the pad and then use anut and bolt it together, and you can buy the same black rubber padding for them. 
You have really solved 2-3 problems with the "cadillac" pads 
1. they are really light
2. they dont stick out as far and less bulky
3. cost allot less
4. cost alot less
and did i say cost alot less

lawrence 

play safe


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2004)

Pics!


----------



## lawmart (Dec 28, 2004)

sorry no pics of it 
but it only cost you about 25-30 bucks for the fiberglass. and 14 bucks for the rubber pads form sherrill and thats canadian.

and thay are just as comfortable

play safe


----------



## JCSJC (Dec 29, 2004)

*Do they make schedule 80?*



Mike Maas said:


> If I were going to try to make my own, I'd use a hunk of 6" PVC pipe. You can cut it easy, it's cheap, and you can heat it up to form it. Then just cut it up and drill some vent holes (my legs always sweat under the rubber).
> $14 bucks for a hunk of rubber sounds like way to much money. A couple of old rubber computer mouse pads would do.




Interesting idea, does anyone know if they make 6" pipe in schedule 80? Get some nice sunlight resistant grey. 

Google says they do, looks like a trip to Hughes tomorrow is called for. Might be a good time to see if I can get a 6" to 1.5" reducer. Need a case for my pole saw. :angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, I had to hammer em in, but they fit. I stomped around on a pole, and they felt awesome. Dam, I shoulda gotten these a long time ago. I'm curious how long the glue holds the foam to the frame.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey MB,
Are you the guy in the commercial I once saw holding a small sledge hammer and saying, "We'll make it fit."??

Good choice on the pads. Although mine are only a few months old, I don't see any indication of the rubber even starting to come loose. Do you like them better than the velcro ones?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 31, 2004)

I just got them today, but I'm positive the velcro wraps are getting retired.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 31, 2004)

Butch,

I love the pic! Spikes on the kitchen counter


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 31, 2004)

Ha. I guess you missed the video of me cranking my 090G in the living room. :angel:


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 31, 2004)

yeah they look the goods!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 3, 2005)

Dam Jason! Those look like they came outta a torture chamber!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Dang, I wish they made a way to attach them. You have to DIY, even the strap. I can't believe they send them out like that. Oh well I made it work, and I still love em.  

Any Bashlin guys out there with these? Is this how you did it? :Eye:


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm waiting on a pair from Bailey's to put on the Bashlin spikes I picked up.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 6, 2005)

Jeez, Butch, you didn't have to do any of that "DIY" baloney to your spurs/pads. I'm using Bashlins and here's what works for me. The cast groove of the pad that aligns with the slot in the shank of the Bashlin keeps the pad on the shank when it is buckeled to your leg. It cannot come off when the strap is buckled due to the strap being seated within that valley. My caddy pads must be even looser a fit on the climber shank than yours, since you had to "hammer them on", and I have no slippage problems. As far as Mike Maas' problem with lost straps or having the pads slip off the shanks when you don't have them on, just buckle the upper strap snug, not particularly tight, down around the pad when you take them off and all stays put together fine. I know several climbers around these parts that use caddy pads, and none has needed to do anything like your bolt-on mod.

Also, it looks to me from that picture, Butch, that you drilled a pretty good sized hole through the shank of your Bashlins to bolt the pads on. If that is right, I'd be afraid of weakening the aluminum shank by doing so, though that portion is also supported by the steel adjustment sleeve and the pad itself. And didn't that leave a bolt head on the inside of the pad? Maybe you used a countersunk machine screw. 

You could have used that cable tie to connect strap, pad, and spur all together...that would have done the trick without weakening the Bashlin shank. But it's done now...I hope I'm wrong about your Bashlins being weakened.

Am I out to lunch here? Any others using these pads do something similar?


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 6, 2005)

I just buckle my straps when I'm not using them to keep the pad on and not lose the straps.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't think I quite getcha, Burnham. The cads had loosened after a couple days, with nothing holding them to the shank. The strap wasn't enough to do it. I'm not worried about the hole I drilled, I think it'll be ok.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess what I am saying is nothing needs to hold the pads solidly and permanently to the shank. The pad can't slip off the shank when the strap is buckled around your calf because the strap is both through the slot on the upper side of the shank and seated down into the space between two cast ridges running aroung the outside face of the pad perpendicular to the shank (this is what I called a "groove" in my earlier post).

I and all others I know with caddy pads have been using them this way, in my case for well over 10 years. See Koa's post...seems he is too.

I'm sure you gave due consideration to the drilling of a hole in the shank, just my over-eager imagination causing me concern  ...but I know I wouldn't have done it  ...so how is it finished on the inside of the pad? Or is it not through-bolted? Maybe a self-tapping bolt, or you tapped the hole first?

None of this matters, really. You are happy with the caddy pads, and I'm glad you like them.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 6, 2005)

I just used a carriage bolt, with the round side on the inside. I don't like the idea of them moving around.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 6, 2005)

Fine, Butch. They would have moved far less than you were used to with your old velcro cinch pads, but if it makes you happy, that's good  . Might even be an improvement  .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey bro. I didn't know they were _supposed_ to move, that's what I was trying to get away from. I dunno, maybe a _little_ movement is a good thing? Would you like yours rigid? I'm in love so far, but I can see an advanced model that offers some more articulated movement just might be the ticket.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 11, 2005)

Butch, I think the minor amount of movement between the pad and shank, which I would say is less than 1/4 inch in any direction, is about the same thing as it being totally rigid when in use. That's with the only connection between the pad and shank being provided by the strap threaded through the slot at the top of the shank and wrapped around the pad and your calf. Actually, one of the really nice things about these pads, aside from the comfort, is that there is no slop in the transfer of position from your leg to the gaff itself. What I mean is, if you adjust your lower leg position a bit, the position of the gaff refects that precisely ever time exactly the same amount. This translates into very accurate control of the gaff position and angle. 
I expect I would be happy with the way your mount works. My only objection was the potential weakening caused by the bolt hole, and the needless hassle of doing so, which seemed to put you out, and caused you denigrate the manufacturer for the way their product is presented.
I don't know about additional articulation...like I said, I like the control of the gaff position I get with the pad the way it is. More movement might be a negative thing.


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Jan 11, 2005)

Please post some pics of your custom made pads. The fiberglass and foam rubber sounds good, but I need a visual.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 12, 2005)

I just got mine in today. I went outside and stood in them for a few minutes. Gonna have to make some adjustments tomorow. As of right now, they are no where near as good as my super wraps.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 13, 2005)

I made my decision today. I am gonna send them back and get another pair of super wraps. My super wraps are not in a straight line with the shank, they are bent to compensate for the natural shape of the leg. The caddy's I got were straight which meant that when using my normal ankle position only the top part actually had contact with my leg.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 13, 2005)

That's exactly the right thing to do, tm82. As we have noted before, what works wonders for one of us might be horrid for another, be it spur pads, friction hitches, saddles, or wives  .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Burnham (Jan 13, 2005)

You lookin' at me, Butch? I'm askin', you lookin' at me, huh?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Nah, I wuz too slow on the draw. That wuz meant for 82.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 13, 2005)

His leg must be crooked???

You know I's just funnin' ya, right Butch?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Burnham said:


> His leg must be crooked???




Ha. That makes me wonder what chairs would look like if our knees bent the other way. :alien:


----------



## Burnham (Jan 13, 2005)

Or climbing spurs, too  .


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


>




Your imput will be given all the consideration it deserves. Your climbing experience will be factored into any advice you spew.

Thank you.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 13, 2005)

MB I am just stating that I like those spurs. I bought mine from this site with all my other climbing gear. http://treetools.com/

I have been taking some lessons from a friend of mine on how to climb. I am no climber at all but I do enjoy the thrill up there. Way to go.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Rock on with yur bad self.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 14, 2005)

I keep trying them on and they just don't feel right. I always keep my foot flat on the stirrup when I climb. So with my ankle at a 90* angle, and the pad being the same, because of the heel of my boot the pad is being kept off my leg. The way I am finding I will get full contact with the pad is if I keep my ankle bent to about 60* or there abouts. My Super Wraps and just about any other steel insert pad I have ever seen is not at a 90* angle to the shank of the gaffs. They all have at least some angle to them. The only other way I could find to get full contact on my leg would be to have the stirrup be ON the heel of my boots which is not good either.

Please, if I am doing something wrong here let me know.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 14, 2005)

The left pad is on the left gaff, and the left gaff is on the left foot.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 14, 2005)

treeman82 said:


> The left pad is on the left gaff, and the left gaff is on the left foot.



82, I just pulled out my Bashlin spurs w/ caddy pads to try to duplicate your complaint by switching my left pad to my right spur and mounting that on my left leg and I think that may be your problem. The left spur is marked A2L, the right A2R on the bottom of the stirrup. Get those correct, then put the pads on so they are on the front of your calf, and see if that fits better.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 14, 2005)

I tried the right spur on the left leg with the left spur, no go. The numbers on the bottom though are completely different from yours. 

It says BD-16B along with the standard R and L

I tried on my Super Wraps and the caddys at the same time, the super wraps have no space anywhere on my leg. The caddy at 90* has about 1 1/2" clearance on the bottom of my leg whereas the top has contact.


----------



## Local # 17 T.T. (Jan 16, 2005)

*New hook pads*

I just bought these out of Sherrill over the holidays and my knees will thank me over and over again. Just haven't did anything big enough to use them in yet, can't wait! If I got limbs to stand on, I don't use them. It makes me laugh to see someone taking a pine/spruce down wearing hooks, it's like a frigg'n ladder. Work safe-climb high!

Mike Davis
:monkey:


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 19, 2005)

I have always free climbed the trees and cliffs, and only fell many times. The "gear" the Young Master MB wears looks intriguing to one such as myself...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 21, 2005)

We gotta get ya in some proper gear there, Smeagol!


----------

